# Anglerboard - Auktion



## Dok (10. September 2002)

So nach den ersten Testläufen sind wir soweit und können mal vorsichtig die Anglerboard-Auktion vorstellen. Da das Script noch im Test ist (Beta 3 Stadium) setze ich nur hier den Link, schaut es euch mal an. Es kann natürlich schon versteigert und geboten werden!

*BITTE KEINE FAKE – ARTIKEL EINSTELLEN!!!*

Bitte teilt mir Fehler die euch auffallen mit. 

Aus rechtlichen Gründen müsst Ihr euch in der Auktion separat Registrieren! 
Kosten entstehen weder den Verkäufer noch dem Käufer! Wir bieten Euch diesen Service vollkommen kostenlos an!



> *Rechtlicher Hinweis:*
> Anglerboard.de stellt nur die Aktionssoftware kostenlos zu Verfügung und macht sich die Inhalte (Artikel) nicht zu eigen. Des weiteren distanzieren wir uns von den Eingestellten Artikeln und übernehmen keinerlei Haftung!



[ALIGN=center]Hier gehts zur Auktion [/ALIGN]


----------



## Laksos (10. September 2002)

Ich hab&acute; zwar noch nix, find&acute; ich aber &acute;ne tolle Sache! Bin mal gespannt, wie&acute;s anläuft!


----------



## Bergi (10. September 2002)

HAllo!
Find ich ne Superidee!
Hab mich gleich angemeldet(musste ich über den Namen von meinem Vatr machen,weil ich noch nicht 18 bin,hab aber alles mit ihm abgeklärt!)!
Sind zwar noch keine Artikel drin,aber scheint ganz gut zu funzen!
Also,Leute dan Steigert was das Zeug hält! :q  :q  :q

bergi


----------



## buggs (10. September 2002)

Dok finde ich gut, habe noch kein Fehler finden können,
kann man schon Artikel einstellen?


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (10. September 2002)

**grr**

Moin Leute, gute Idee *hmm* kommt mir bekannt vor 

Leider funktioniert das Artikel einstellen nicht, habs versucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2002)

Nicht schlecht, wie der Flohmarkt, nur mit mehr Spaß und Spannung.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. September 2002)

Ich find das Super. Hoffentlich läuft das gut an und spricht sich dann schnell herum. Dann hat das Board bestimmt auch was davon. Neue Besucher und so weiter.


----------



## Dok (10. September 2002)

> _Original von FFT_Webmaster _
> Moin Leute, gute Idee *hmm* kommt mir bekannt vor
> 
> Leider funktioniert das Artikel einstellen nicht, habs versucht.



Habe es eben versucht, da ging es!
Evtl. nochmal probieren. ist wie gesagt noch Beta....


----------



## Bergi (10. September 2002)

Also bei mir gehts!
ich habe gerade meinen ersten Artikel reingestellt!

Bergi


----------



## JuergenS (10. September 2002)

Klasse Idee das. Hab mich auch schon registriert.

@ Dok:
Vielleicht könntest du bei dem Registrierungsformular das Feld &quot;Postleitzahl&quot; über das Feld &quot;Stadt&quot; setzen. Wäre meiner Meinung nach etwas übersichtlicher als die Postleitzahl nach dem Land abzufragen. Soll aber keine Kritik sein, nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Dok (10. September 2002)

Klar kann man machen!

Das nächste Update kommt bestimmt!


----------



## masch1 (10. September 2002)

Hi bin auch schon registrirt na dan schau ich mal was ich zum versteigern hab :z


----------



## Albatros (10. September 2002)

Habe mich auch gerade angemeldet, ist doch eine feine Sache das... Nun müssen wir das ganze nur noch in Schwung bringen :z


----------



## Der Troll (10. September 2002)

S U P E R, wie ein Flohmarkt oder bei ebay.
Schaue gleich mal nach was ich zum anbieten so habe.

Ha de bra

Der Troll :s  :s


----------



## Mac Gill (11. September 2002)

Ich bin drinn, das war ja einfach. :q 

Nun warten wir der Dinge, die da kommen!

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Bergi (11. September 2002)

Hab schon wieder nen neuen Artikel reingesetzt! :q 
Los leute bietet und verkauft was das Zeug hält!Wir wollen doch erfolgreich sein,oder?

bergi


----------



## Dok (11. September 2002)

Haut mal rein! 

Ich habe auch eine Subdomain eingerichtet, damit man sich die URL leichter merken und weitergeben kann.

www.auktion.anglerboard.org


----------



## Lorddoki (11. September 2002)

Ich finde die auktion klasse
 mal sehn wenn mal ne voll version raus kommt was die so alles kann.. 

ich habe leider grade gar nix zum versteigern ahhh aber kommt noch..


----------



## Rotauge (11. September 2002)

Jepp, Fannntusiastisch!


----------



## Ace (11. September 2002)

schönes ding#6


----------



## Klausi (11. September 2002)

Feine Sache :m


----------



## Ossipeter (11. September 2002)

Find ich#6 
wenn ich von Farsund zurück bin, werde ich einsteigen :z 
ui, ihr habt ja die Smilygruppe erweitert :m


----------



## Laksine (12. September 2002)

Hallo,

nun habe ich als erste Handlung auf dem Board gleich einen Artikel in die Auktion gestellt! Dazu habe ich schon eine Frage:

Was ist eine &acute;Dutch Auction&acute;? Eine Erklärung habe ich auch unter &acute;Hilfe&acute; nicht gefunden.


----------



## Willi62 (13. September 2002)

:m  :m  :m  Klasse find ich ne super Idee  :m  :m 
Bin jetzt auch registriert.

Grüße von Willi62


----------



## Dude (13. September 2002)

Super Sache!

Gruss
Dude


----------



## Forellenudo (13. September 2002)

klasse sache :z  hab mich direkt registriert und schon was angeboten. #h 

Forellenudo


----------



## udorudi (14. September 2002)

Moin Dok,
prima Idee!
Was ich vermisse: einen grossen &quot;Auktions-Button&quot; einen echten Eye-Catcher!
Laß den Markt nicht irgendwo &quot;verschwinden&quot;
Wäre schade wenn &quot;der Weg in die Abgründe des AB&quot; nur den ABlern vorbehalten wäre!
Regional-National-Global!!!

Gruss aus der Nordheide

Udo


----------



## Albatros (14. September 2002)

Hi Laksine#h

erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier im Board :m

dutch = holländisch, vielleicht sind diese Auktionen nur den Holländern vorbehalten;+ :q Ne, habe mir auch schon den Kopf drüber zerbrochen, kann mir aber auch keinen Reim drauf machen. Aber ich denke mal, daß Rätsel klärt sich noch auf


----------



## Schulti (18. September 2002)

STARK!!!


----------



## Kunze (12. Oktober 2002)

Hallo! Bei mir kommt ständig die Anzeige: Minimum Anzahl ist nicht korrekt  . Was mache ich falsch? #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (19. November 2002)

@ All

Bin ich der erste der einen Zuschlag bekommen hat oder war schon einer vor mir dran :q  :q  :z 

Na ich warte dann mal auf antwort von dem Verkäufer Mail ist ja schon unterwegs, bin ja echt gespannt wie das jetzt weiter geht.
Mein erster ersteigerte Artikel :z


----------



## Franky (19. November 2002)

*Auktions-Glossar*

Hi Leute,

nachdem hier son paar Fragen aufgekommen sind, hatte ich mal Zeit, mich ein wenig &quot;schlau&quot; zu machen und habe da was gefunden...

Man unterscheidet folgende Arten von Auktionen:

<b>Klassische Auktion / Englische Auktion. </b>Der Verkaufspreis richtet sich nach dem höchsten abgegebenen Gebot eines Interessenten. Der Verkäufer gibt ein Minimum für das erste Gebot vor und bestimmt, um welchen Betrag ein vorliegendes Gebot mindestens überboten werden muß. Den Zuschlag erhält derjenige Bieter, der bei Auktionsende das höchste Gebot abgegeben hat. Das Auktionsende wird vom Verkäufer durch die Laufzeit bestimmt oder bei Offline-Auktionen durch den Auktionator, wenn trotz Aufforderung keine weitere Gebote mehr eingehen. Bei Online-Auktionen gibt es bei einigen Auktions-Sites die Möglichkeit, einen Gebotsassistenten zu nutzen, der selbständig bis zu einem vorgegebenen Limit mitbietet.

<b>Holländische Versteigerung / Dutch Auction / TopDown-Auktion. </b>Die TopDown-Auktion ist der optimale Handelsmechanismus für Waren, die auf jeden Fall sofort &quot;raus&quot; müssen - z.B. verderbliche Lebensmittel, Reisen, Restposten und Tickets. Er wird z.B. bei de Versteigerung von Blumen in Holland angewandt.  Bei der TopDown-Auktion fällt der Preis in regelmäßigen Zeit-Abständen um jeweils eine vom Verkäufer festgesetzte Spanne (&quot;Preisrutsch&quot bis zum unteren Limit. Der erste, der auf den Kaufen-Button klickt, erhält den Zuschlag zum aktuellen Preis.

<b>Powerbuying (und ähnliche Bezeichungen).</b> Die Kauf-Interessenten geben unverbindlche Reservierungen ab für die von ihnen gewünschten Mengen bei verschiedenen Preisen eines Produktes. Die Vormerkung wird erst wirksam, wenn genug Vormerkungen für die gewünschte Preis-Stufe zusammengekommen sind. Wenn ausreichend Vormerkungen eingehen, gibt der Verkäufer ein verbindliches Verkaufs-Angebot an die potenziellen Käufer ab. Nimmt der einzelne Interessent dieses Angebot an, so kommt ein rechtsverbindlicher Kaufvertrag zustande. Alle Käufer erhalten dann das Produkt zum selben Preis. Wenn nicht genug Vormerkungen für einen Kauf zur ersten Preis-Stufe eingehen, bleiben die Produkte unverkauft.

<b>Reverse Auktion / Ausschreibung.</b> Der Käufer bietet an, ein genau spezifisiertes Produkt oder Dienstleistung in einer bestimmten Menge abzunehmen, wenn das Angebot des Verkäufers unter einem bestimmten Höchstpreis liegt. Verkäufer können sich mit Angeboten unterbieten. Das niedrigste Angebot erhält den Zuschlag.

Quelle: www.abseits.de


----------



## wolle (20. November 2002)

bei mir erscheint nur
Error 404 ...huups
die seite wurde nicht gefunden.
Wolle ;+


----------



## Andreas Michael (20. November 2002)

Klasse !!!! jetzt sind auch  die letzten zweifel ausgeräumt


----------



## masch1 (20. November 2002)

Bei mir ist eine Benachrichtigungs email eingegangen  :g Andreas hat sich auch schon gemeldet  :z 
Meine Bankdaten sind an ihn abgeschickt :q  :q 
und das paket ist verpackt in der gleichen schachtel in der mir Locke heute die Kopflampe geschickt hat :g


----------



## Andreas Michael (20. November 2002)

@  Masch1 

Super ich freu mich, habe grad überweisungsträger fertig.
Also in spätestens 3 tagen verfügst du über das geld :q 
wobei ich ja sagen muss HABE DA EIN RICHTIGES SCHNÄPPCHEN GEMACHT :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. Dezember 2002)

Hilfe kann mir denn keiner sagen wie ich einen Verkäufer bewerten kann.

Habe schon alles abgesucht nur finden tu ich nix wie es geht oder bin ich zu Blind  :q


----------



## masch1 (11. Dezember 2002)

Hi Andreas Michael

Suche die Auktion die du bewerten möchtest




draufklicken dan müßte es funzen


----------



## splitcane (11. Dezember 2002)

*ohh*

Ahhhhhh sehe gerade bin immer noch der Höchstbieter.
TL split
 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## angeltreff (11. Dezember 2002)

@ masch1

Einen Käufer kann man dann wohl nicht bewerten? Schade.


----------



## masch1 (11. Dezember 2002)

Nö hab ich auch noch nicht entdeckt wie man einen Käufer bewertet 
Schade
ist vieleicht ein fall für Dok :g


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. Dezember 2002)

Ist ne echt super Sache.#6


----------



## Andreas Michael (16. Dezember 2002)

Kann mir denn nun keiner sagen wie ich den Verkäufer bewerten kann :c dann eben HIER  dabei ist&quot; Masch1 &quot;ein echt guter keine probs reibungsloser ablauf schnell alles i.O.

Danke


----------



## Dok (21. Dezember 2002)

So und wieder mal ein update!

Ich hoffe das wir so langsam alles umsetzten kommten was gewünscht wurde und die Fehler soweit raus sind.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei allen bedanken die fleisig testen!

Also haut rein!  :q


----------

